# Kai Greene VS Phil Heath?



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Who are you rooting for?*​
Kai Greene 2551.02%Phil Heath2448.98%


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

If you've already seen the prejudging, what do you think?

Phil has more mass I think in the arm/chest/shoulder area but I think Kai is stealing it with his back detail and condition.

What do you think? Can't wait to find out who wins tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Both come across as really nice guys tbh, from all of their videos.

For me I would like to see Kai do well, most of his vids are brilliant not only going off the physical side of things but mental aswell which tbh it a big part of the game.

Both are v good, hard choice between them


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Phil for me, but can I just say Kai Greens back is phenomenal.

Phil is the man though, sponsors favourite, no contest,

weider is not gonna allow an ex porn star to win over their top magazine seller


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Both come across as really nice guys tbh, from all of their videos.
> 
> For me I would like to see Kai do well, most of his vids are brilliant not only going off the physical side of things but mental aswell which tbh it a big part of the game.
> 
> *Both are v good, hard choice between them*


I agree, you just can't overlook Phil Heath's monstrous size, I think he's actually looking bigger than last year. Kai really seems to have reeled in the conditioning this time though, looks like a shrink wrapped walnut.


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Very hard to choose from the pics i've seen, think phil just edges it though, looks to have slightly more bulk but retaining the detail. IMO opinion anyway


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Not seen any pics but Kai for me is the man, I love his routines


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Phil has a longer torso than kai so makes lines and size look better, Kai has a short torso making him look squatter and wasit wider. but no doubt Kai has bought his A game this year..

they have all gone for less size and more conditioning this year aswell IMO... which is nice to see it was getting daft the size factor and IMO making it look uglier, even though branch has lost 10 lbs in mass he still looks like a dinosaur versus all the more conditioned guys physique wise, and i like Branch tbh !!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Photo gallery:

Kai Greene

Phil Heath

Everyone else


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kai Greene wins it for me....but I don't think he will win the show, to much politics.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Just watched the prejudging ive gotta say its fookin close. again kai's back and lats really do beat Phil's. but Phil's delts are redic!

i think kai deserves it now, but i recon heath will take it out of proven performance


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

All the bull**** aside, I think Kai wins it.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Kai For Me. Time Off Has Worked, Back Phenomenal.


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Kai has come on LOADS since last year, can't believe how he's brought his waist in, lookin tight as.

To be honest Kai has Phil beat in prejudging, his abs&thigh shot is insane, his quads are huge and all feathered up, his front and back double bicep is is phenomenal and clearly ahead of Phil, I think the only area he is behind is most muscular and maybe side tricep. But it's damn close.

Tomorrow is gonna be interesting.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

they all look a bit watery something aint right with the lighting or their tans/oil is ****


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

its going to be close but i hope kai wins it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive just seen it now also, I think kai is in his best shape ever but unfortunatly phil is too, biger and as tight as last year.

Id say phil 1 then kai 2nd, branch n wolf battelin for 3rd.

I like kai alot but to beat the Mr O you dont have to be as good you have to be quite abit better.

on a side note did you see the upper body develepment on essa I think he was after branch, he looked freaky and jonny jacksons traps are just rediculas lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Siphasi said:


> Kai has come on LOADS since last year, can't believe how he's brought his waist in, lookin tight as.
> 
> To be honest Kai has Phil beat in prejudging, his abs&thigh shot is insane, his quads are huge and all feathered up, his front and back double bicep is is phenomenal and clearly ahead of Phil, I think the only area he is behind is most muscular and maybe side tricep. But it's damn close.
> 
> Tomorrow is gonna be interesting.


I agree with you completely on this post. I think if Phil wins, it's because of his insane arm and shoulder development. Even I will concede that his arms are just genetically ahead of Kai's.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Problem with Kai i his mid section, even tho he does look a million times better this yr, you cant argue with that.

Heath is more rounded, tighter round the abs and looks dry as fu*k....

Big fan of Heath, make no secret of it, so for me its him.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to see Kai take it this year.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Heath just looks better in the poses than kai, kai makes himself not look as good, branch looks crap and dont think he will be in top 5 shaun rhoden will be 3rd.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Heath just looks better in the poses than kai, kai makes himself not look as good, branch looks crap and dont think he will be in top 5 shaun rhoden will be 3rd.


Not a fan of Kai's posing at all.

Too fancy and too much movement for me, detracts from his physique IMO.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope kai wins but heath looks amazing. Tough call.


----------



## SS93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Heath for me. Kais a lot better than last year but still not quite there. His backs wider but I think phil has more thickness, especially through his traps. Delts are better too. Kais rear lat spread looks strange imo


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kai takes so long to actually drop into a pose that everyone else, and the judges, have moved on to the next lol

hit it straight away stop messing about


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just watched the pre-judging.

Phil's winning it this year imo


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

really want kai to get it - he deserves it

proper admire his monk lifestyle and attention to detail wi every detail


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

phil


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chilisi:3517293 said:


> Team Greene!


X 2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant watch Kai TBH.

He bores the tits off me for some reason.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Has to be Kai going on pre judging


----------



## rambofem (Jul 5, 2012)

personally i prefer kai greene he is very unique in both body n mind n also he has some very interesting training techniques, he seems 2 pay alot of attention 2 detail i like this bout him and the size n detail in his back is amazing but much respect 2 phil heath also he is a monster hes huge. I would like 2 c kai win i av alot of respect 4 the guy and he seems a genuinely nice guy


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

A 95% Phil Heath will beat 100% anybody


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

would love to see kie win but the politics will lose it for him unfortunately


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> really want kai to get it - he deserves it
> 
> proper admire his monk lifestyle and attention to detail wi every detail


you admire that??? ok....


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you admire that??? ok....


yeah i do as thats what bodybuilding is all about the attention to detail for maximum results


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> yeah i do as thats what bodybuilding is all about the attention to detail for maximum results


Lol, i thought it was about getting girls. :lol:

Kai always seem like a very lonely messed up guy if you ask me you admire that? Im not knocking if you do, just interested in people views thats all. Kai seems the sort of guy who would drop his wife/family (i know he doesnt have one) or long term girlfriend/boyfriend...whatever for bodybuilding. Not sure that something i personally can admire. Especially when you see people like heath that dont do those things and still get number 1.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, i thought it was about getting girls. :lol:
> 
> Kai always seem like a very lonely messed up guy if you ask me you admire that? Im not knocking if you do, just interested in people views thats all. Kai seems the sort of guy who would drop his wife/family (i know he doesnt have one) or long term girlfriend/boyfriend...whatever for bodybuilding. Not sure that something i personally can admire. Especially when you see people like heath that dont do those things and still get number 1.


yeah he seems lonely i agree and i wouldnt wana be like that at all

my gf suffers a lot cos of my routine etc but puts up with it anyway thank god. i admire his philosophy and hard work ethic on most of his vids - tho i'd hate to live on my own and not have family/other half etc - i think he was an orphan wasnt he and grew up with nothing

so yeah i admire him a lot


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, i thought it was about getting girls. :lol:
> 
> Kai always seem like a very lonely messed up guy if you ask me you admire that? Im not knocking if you do, just interested in people views thats all. Kai seems the sort of guy who would drop his wife/family (i know he doesnt have one) or long term girlfriend/boyfriend...whatever for bodybuilding. Not sure that something i personally can admire. Especially when you see people like heath that dont do those things and still get number 1.


So your perception of what you think he might do if he could is why you don't like him? LOL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cas said:


> So your perception of what you think he might do if he could is why you don't like him? LOL


Dont recall saying i didnt like him???


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------

